# Are DTH antennas bidirectional?



## amhere (Jul 10, 2012)

Are the DTH antennas bidirectional?

Do the DTH antennas at home just receive signals from satellites or can they send data to antennas?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

It depends on the system. DirecTV & Dish are one way (receive only); while DTH ISP providers like HughesNet & WildBlue for example are bidirectional.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

A what antenna?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

DTH=Direct to Home

It's a synonymous term used to describe an individual dish antenna servicing one dwelling: Direct to Home (DTH).


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh well. That describes virtually all residential antennas including broadcast TV, HAM, etc.


----------

